# A new kayak



## wildman (Sep 12, 2015)

well it took a while but here is the replacement
The search for a kayak to carry on the motorhome continued. Not being one to rush in head first I compared the specs of many small kayaks and list them below by length starting with the shortest.
Galaxy Cruz 283 x 82 x 35
Malibu Mini-X 283 x 85 x 30
Ocean Ranger1 285 x 85 x 30
Gosea 294 x 81 x 36
Raptor 295 x 83 x 38
The Raptor proved to be the longest I could fit diagonally across the rear of the motorhome on the recently completed rack.
Availiable from Kayaka214 on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161447434933? ... :MEBIDX:IT
So what do you get.
It comes with 2 x storage hatches, 2 x flush rod holders, a deluxe rod holder, a large rear storage area with bungee, stainless steel fittings, moulded handles on the sides for one person to carry as well as carry handles for 2 people at the front and rear and a rear drainage plug (as per photo's).
The Raptor is made from 4.5mm polyethylene and is roto moulded for durability and comes with a long warranty.
Dimensions - L: 295cm, W: 83cm, H: 38cm
Weight: 22kg, will carry 1 person up to 130kg
Kayak
2 piece paddle and paddle leash
Deluxe high backed Padded Seat that gives lots of back support
2 x Flush Rod Holders to the rear of the seat
1 x Deluxe Swivel Scotty Rod Holder complete with a Scotty surface mount (wellnuts are moulded into the hull and screws supplied along with a tool to fit them)
6 x Scupper Plugs
Also currently included is a trolley and securing strap, this may change in the future to include a PFD instead but check the bundle offered at the time.



The camo colour of my kayak blends very well with the glass so using it for wildlife photograpy on inland waters should be a breeze.
There are two hatches with screw covers, both are watertight compartments with no access to the interior of the hull. Both are secured with a leash.






Handles moulded into the inside if the hull make for a clean no snag exterior.



2 Piece paddle stows conveniently in the motorhome.



The high backed deluxe seat is very comfortable and gives lots of back support.



Rear storage area with bungee straps provide room for your tackle box or dry box for snacks/clothes etc.



The lines are smooth making a good looking yak with uncluttered sides. A paddle park would be useful the camo colour great for inland but if you want to use it at sea I would recommend you go for a more visible colour for safety.











The lack of access to the hull is actually a plus as it makes the whole thing watertight. forward hatch great for stowing keys wallet and phone in dry bags to be certain they are safe whilst the hatch in front of the seat is a great bait/rig box.
this one a keeper and added to the stable. It is the bees knees. I have had it 12 months now and will not part with it.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 12, 2015)

Best not to store keys in the hatch in case you lose your boat...


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice little SOT Roger. And a good price.


----------



## wildman (Sep 13, 2015)

Mastodon said:


> Best not to store keys in the hatch in case you lose your boat...


I always wear a leash to the yak so I cannot get separated when afloat. It is standard safety practice.


----------



## The Camper (Sep 13, 2015)

wildman said:


> I always wear a leash to the yak so I cannot get separated when afloat. It is standard safety practice.



A good captain always goes down with his boat


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 13, 2015)

wildman said:


> I always wear a leash to the yak so I cannot get separated when afloat. It is standard safety practice.



Keys on a leash in your PFD pocket. Tying on to a boat except maybe in open water is not advisable.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Have you tried the blow up jobbies (behave you lot) and if so what do you think of them.

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Have you tried the blow up jobbies (behave you lot) and if so what do you think of them.
> 
> Richard



There are some great ones about Richard. I am purchasing this one for a week long trip on the River Wye;

Intex K2 Explorer Kayak 2 MAN Inflatable Canoe Boat Oars Pump 68307 Sale | eBay

The price will drop in the next few weeks, probably down to about £80.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks good and I like the price  but you have seen the my size and that is rated at 160kg for 2 people. I was hoping to find one rated for inshore and a bit more weight. I am thinking that I can carry kit or maybe grandchild if it is designed for 2 but I have a feeling I am going to have to spend a lot more on either 1 or 2 person one to get the spec. As the cost of kayak is less than half the total cost and I am new to this I am trying not to waste a fortune on inappropriate  or grossly over rated kit. Need to find a wet suit and floatation devise as well. Just too much choice. 

Enjoy your trip

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Looks good and I like the price  but you have seen the my size and that is rated at 160kg for 2 people. I was hoping to find one rated for inshore and a bit more weight. I am thinking that I can carry kit or maybe grandchild if it is designed for 2 but I have a feeling I am going to have to spend a lot more on either 1 or 2 person one to get the spec. As the cost of kayak is less than half the total cost and I am new to this I am trying not to waste a fortune on inappropriate  or grossly over rated kit. Need to find a wet suit and floatation devise as well. Just too much choice.
> 
> Enjoy your trip
> 
> Richard



Yes, I will be using it solo, plus a weeks worth of camping gear and supplies.

You will probably need to look at the ones made by Stearns, but they are a lot more money. Also look at Sea Eagle.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Yes, I will be using it solo, plus a weeks worth of camping gear and supplies.
> 
> You will probably need to look at the ones made by Stearns, but they are a lot more money. Also look at Sea Eagle.



I have the sea eagle used it this time on the lakes in Portugal for fishing very good for fishing now looking for something small  with an electric  motor on.:wave:


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Yes, I will be using it solo, plus a weeks worth of camping gear and supplies.
> 
> You will probably need to look at the ones made by Stearns, but they are a lot more money. Also look at Sea Eagle.



Now you have got me looking at  https://www.seaeagle.com/ExplorerKayaks/300x  It's only £550 + postage   Got to be some mid ground

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

kenspain said:


> I have the sea eagle used it this time on the lakes in Portugal for fishing very good for fishing now looking for something small  with an electric  motor on.:wave:



I've got an electric motor for my rigid Canadian canoe. 32lb thrust is just about right for mine. Next job is to fit a solar panel.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Tbear just looked at the link in your thread and found what i was looking for have email them for a full price to send to me in spain :wave:


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

kenspain said:


> Thanks Tbear just looked at the link in your thread and found what i was looking for have email them for a full price to send to me in spain :wave:



Please tell me you hate it and it's not worth the money when you get it. 

Richard


----------



## kenspain (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Please tell me you hate it and it's not worth the money when you get it.
> 
> Richard



No i tried one the same in Portugal but the owner did not know were his brother got it


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

This one's a bit cheaper Richard;

Sea Eagle Inflatable Kayak - SE 370 Pro: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

The first reviewer wasn't impressed, but I've read many excellent reviews of Sea Eagle kayaks.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

kenspain said:


> Thanks Tbear just looked at the link in your thread and found what i was looking for have email them for a full price to send to me in spain :wave:



Or maybe one of our members could bring it over for you when touring Spain?


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> This one's a bit cheaper Richard;
> 
> Sea Eagle Inflatable Kayak - SE 370 Pro: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> The first reviewer wasn't impressed, but I've read many excellent reviews of Sea Eagle kayaks.



That's the one I started looking at but there is always one a little bit better or has a nicer look. Going to Go Outdoors to sit in a Sevylor to see how it feels. Will probable come back with a new bit of camping kit that I will only use once and no kayak. 

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> That's the one I started looking at but there is always one a little bit better or has a nicer look. Going to Go Outdoors to sit in a Sevylor to see how it feels. Will probable come back with a new bit of camping kit that I will only use once and no kayak.
> 
> Richard



I looked at the Sevylor Colorado Richard. They look very well made and are very stable. I have read reports of the seams on the bladder spliting though, but you can get replacements.


----------



## Gemani2 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice kayak, we have a  'gosea' ( or seago' ..not which way around the name is !) and an inflatable . We prefer the rigid kayak over the inflatable any day and , for messing around the beach , went for the brightest colour we could( bright orange) just in case we drift off , we can be easily spotted( no good a blue kayak on a blue sea !!) but please please will someone advise me on how we can transport the rigid kayak ?? We have a hymer and it's just to high to haul up there on the roof, without one of us actually getting on and off the roof all the time . I have seen cradles that strap on the roof and drop over the side but again our roof is too high . When parked we strap it to the bike rack but it's too long to travel with it on there and it goes inside the hymer for travelling which is not ideal as it would become a missile in an accident !! 

If you have a hymer how do you transport your kayak ?? We recently were told of an 8ft kayak that will just about fit on the back rack without protruding more than the mirrors


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

I've also got one of these Richard;

EXCURSION 5 BOAT SET WITH ALUMINIUM OARS AND PUMP #68325: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

Great for longer trips when I need to carry more gear. Also powered by electric outboard.

And people do some nice modifications to them;

Intex Excursion 5 Inflatable MOD. - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum

Sort of defeats the object, but I will put a plywood floor in mine and a decent seat.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Gemani2 said:


> Nice kayak, we have a  'gosea' ( or seago' ..not which way around the name is !) and an inflatable . We prefer the rigid kayak over the inflatable any day and , for messing around the beach , went for the brightest colour we could( bright orange) just in case we drift off , we can be easily spotted( no good a blue kayak on a blue sea !!) but please please will someone advise me on how we can transport the rigid kayak ?? We have a hymer and it's just to high to haul up there on the roof, without one of us actually getting on and off the roof all the time . I have seen cradles that strap on the roof and drop over the side but again our roof is too high . When parked we strap it to the bike rack but it's too long to travel with it on there and it goes inside the hymer for travelling which is not ideal as it would become a missile in an accident !!
> 
> If you have a hymer how do you transport your kayak ?? We recently were told of an 8ft kayak that will just about fit on the back rack without protruding more than the mirrors



Are you a member of the Song of the paddle forum? There are a few motorhomers on there who may be able to help.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Gemani2 said:


> Nice kayak, we have a  'gosea' ( or seago' ..not which way around the name is !) and an inflatable . We prefer the rigid kayak over the inflatable any day and , for messing around the beach , went for the brightest colour we could( bright orange) just in case we drift off , we can be easily spotted( no good a blue kayak on a blue sea !!) but please please will someone advise me on how we can transport the rigid kayak ?? We have a hymer and it's just to high to haul up there on the roof, without one of us actually getting on and off the roof all the time . I have seen cradles that strap on the roof and drop over the side but again our roof is too high . When parked we strap it to the bike rack but it's too long to travel with it on there and it goes inside the hymer for travelling which is not ideal as it would become a missile in an accident !!
> 
> I*f you have a hymer how do you transport your kayak *?? We recently were told of an 8ft kayak that will just about fit on the back rack without protruding more than the mirrors



Guess why I am getting an inflatable

Richard


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Have you tried the blow up jobbies (behave you lot) and if so what do you think of them.
> 
> Richard



We have a Grabner 'adventure' which we've been using for around 10 years. Not as fast as a hard boat, but fine for leisurely paddling. We've had it on grade 3 without problem and it self bails which is handy. Not the cheapest, but performance and durability are excellent.

EXPLORE WATER WAYS


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I looked at the Sevylor Colorado Richard. They look very well made and are very stable. I have read reports of the seams on the bladder spliting though, but you can get replacements.



I had strong leanings toward one but then I read the same thing. Could not see one in the shop today and the only kayak they had out looked it had sprung a leak so I came home with a load of triple chocolate flapjack instead. 

No wetsuits in there Peterborough shop either.

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I've also got one of these Richard;
> 
> EXCURSION 5 BOAT SET WITH ALUMINIUM OARS AND PUMP #68325: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...



455kg Even I'm not that bloody fat. 

Not sure if you have two settees and an outboard in it you can call it kayak either.  

Richard


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 13, 2015)

Gemani2 said:


> Nice kayak, we have a  'gosea' ( or seago' ..not which way around the name is !) and an inflatable . We prefer the rigid kayak over the inflatable any day and , for messing around the beach , went for the brightest colour we could( bright orange) just in case we drift off , we can be easily spotted( no good a blue kayak on a blue sea !!) but please please will someone advise me on how we can transport the rigid kayak ?? We have a hymer and it's just to high to haul up there on the roof, without one of us actually getting on and off the roof all the time . I have seen cradles that strap on the roof and drop over the side but again our roof is too high . When parked we strap it to the bike rack but it's too long to travel with it on there and it goes inside the hymer for travelling which is not ideal as it would become a missile in an accident !!
> 
> If you have a hymer how do you transport your kayak ?? We recently were told of an 8ft kayak that will just about fit on the back rack without protruding more than the mirrors



We transport our rigid boats on the roof. We have a roller that hooks on the rear rail to make it easier and a folding ladder to help when tying down. On holiday we take the inflatable.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> 455kg Even I'm not that bloody fat.
> 
> Not sure if you have two settees and an outboard in it you can call it kayak either.
> 
> Richard



Nice for sleeping in on the bank under a tarp though.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> I had strong leanings toward one but then I read the same thing. Could not see one in the shop today and the only kayak they had out looked it had sprung a leak so I came home with a load of triple chocolate flapjack instead.
> 
> No wetsuits in there Peterborough shop either.
> 
> Richard



I wouldn't normally paddle in a wetsuit unless I was certain of a swim. Usually use fibre pile/ pertex  (buffalo style) which dries quickly and is warm even when wet.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi Rob

Just been looking at https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...achment_data/file/301603/gemi1011bujd-e-e.pdf. Looks great fun. Are you doing it off your own back or doing a tour.

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Just been looking at https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...achment_data/file/301603/gemi1011bujd-e-e.pdf. Looks great fun. Are you doing it off your own back or doing a tour.
> 
> Richard



Just me and a mate, we were supposed to be going in August, but he had to cancel and he may not come at all now, so might be going on my lonesome.

We did the Gt Ouse last year, from near Milton Keynes, down to St Neots. It really was a fantastic trip and my mate did the following thread on it on a fishing forum, if you scroll down through the thread you will get to some pictures;

The Pikers Pit

The Wye should be even more spectacular!


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Just me and a mate, we were supposed to be going in August, but he had to cancel and he may not come at all now, so might be going on my lonesome.
> 
> We did the Gt Ouse last year, from near Milton Keynes, down to St Neots. It really was a fantastic trip and my mate did the following thread on it on a fishing forum, if you scroll down through the thread you will get to some pictures;
> 
> ...



Great photos and it looked like the weather was kind to you. Must let me know where you are going next year if you want company. I'm a pensioner then so will be available to do daft things like messing about on a river 

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Great photos and it looked like the weather was kind to you. Must let me know where you are going next year if you want company. I'm a pensioner then so will be available to do daft things like messing about on a river
> 
> Richard



That would be good Richard, we'll have to plan a trip, with the current of course!

As Ratty said in Wind in the Willows;

"there is nothing -- absolutely nothing -- half so much worth doing as simply messing about in boats."


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> That would be good Richard, we'll have to plan a trip, with the current of course!
> 
> As Ratty said in Wind in the Willows;
> 
> "there is nothing -- absolutely nothing -- half so much worth doing as simply messing about in boats."



Mother nature is always right. If she says a river should flow one way, who am I to argue.

I may just hold you to that. Is is possible to navigate much of the the Nene,.

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Mother nature is always right. If she says a river should flow one way, who am I to argue.
> 
> I may just hold you to that. Is is possible to navigate much of the the Nene,.
> 
> Richard



I haven't tried the Nene Richard, but I don't see why not. There are a few locks though, which would require a portage. Nothing too difficult though.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I haven't tried the Nene Richard, but I don't see why not. There are a few locks though, which would require a portage. Nothing too difficult though.



Had a look. 95 miles then out into wash.  Would two canoes together be safe to put through a lock or is it always portage? 

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Had a look. 95 miles then out into wash.  Would two canoes together be safe to put through a lock or is it always portage?
> 
> Richard



Yes it's fine to go through the locks, and it may be a good option if they are set in your favour. But if the lock is set against you and you have to wait for oncoming boats to turn it around, then it is quicker to portage.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Yes it's fine to go through the locks, and it may be a good option if they are set in your favour. But if the lock is set against you and you have to wait for oncoming boats to turn it around, then it is quicker to portage.



Makes a lot of sence. Give me a ring when you fancy a go. Make me make my mind up which canoe, kayak, floaty thingy I want. Got a pair of trunks so far. 

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Makes a lot of sence. Give me a ring when you fancy a go. Make me make my mind up which canoe, kayak, floaty thingy I want. Got a pair of trunks so far.
> 
> Richard



Will do Richard.

You will need to join the BCU which effectively licenses you to use the rivers in your canoe;

BCU Membership

You've got me thinking now, do I go for a better canoe...........


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Will do Richard.
> 
> You will need to join the BCU which effectively licenses you to use the rivers in your canoe;
> 
> ...



Don't you go telling your Mrs that I said you needed another better boat.  You mighty want one that you can be sure of if you are on your own though.

BCU are at the bottom of shopping list but thankyou for the info. Wonder what you get for £42 - someone sitting in a nice office drinking Costas I bet.

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> .......BCU are at the bottom of shopping list but thankyou for the info. Wonder what you get for £42 - someone sitting in a nice office drinking Costas I bet.
> 
> Richard



Pretty much. You do get their magazine as well. It's also worth looking at the Song of the paddle forum. They review canoes and gear from time to time and there is a section on inflatables. It's a very good forum.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Pretty much. You do get their magazine as well. It's also worth looking at the Song of the paddle forum. They review canoes and gear from time to time and there is a section on inflatables. It's a very good forum.



You could also look at the Open Canoe Association: 
WWW.opencanoe.info

There's a few folks paddling in your area.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Pretty much. You do get their magazine as well. It's also worth looking at the Song of the paddle forum. They review canoes and gear from time to time and there is a section on inflatables. It's a very good forum.



Good item on safety by Lloyd, one of the moderators.

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Mastodon said:


> You could also look at the Open Canoe Association:
> The Open Canoe Association | Promoting the use of open canoes for independent adventure, exploration, journeying and self-development
> 
> There's a few folks paddling in your area.



Like the item with the canoes with sails on Rutland which is just up the road from us.

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Like the item with the canoes with sails on Rutland which is just up the road from us.
> 
> Richard



Yeah, shame they won't let you paddle though, only sail.

You can get a simple sailing rig for an inflatable though.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 13, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Yeah, shame they won't let you paddle though, only sail.
> 
> *You can get a simple sailing rig for an inflatable though.*



Really!!! What's that a Kite ???


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Really!!! What's that a Kite ???



Just about!

https://apaddleinmypack.wordpress.com/2013/08/08/more-kayak-disc-sailing/


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Or this one's even simpler;

https://apaddleinmypack.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/sail2.jpg


----------



## Beemer (Sep 13, 2015)

I would love a canoe like that Wildman, but do not want anything mounted on the rear of the van, everything must fit in the garage.
My wife bought me an inflatable canoe a couple of Christmases ago, no paddles, just the canoe  , I thought I was 'up creek' so purchased some cheap paddles which did not last long, and eventually acquired some quality sectional paddles that pack neatly away with the canoe.
Our inflatable is still drying out on the decking after coming back from our holiday to France / Spain.

 
It is a three man canoe but easily converts to two.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Like the item with the canoes with sails on Rutland which is just up the road from us.
> 
> Richard



The Open Canoe Sailing Group  (OCSG) are into sailing not surprisingly. The Rutland water thing is strange, possibly because most folks hear 'canoe' and think ' kayak'


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 13, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Really!!! What's that a Kite ???



Grabner make one for their inflatable boats ( and motor mounts). Many canoeists build their own rigs - there is a separate class with something like a 22 sq ft sail limit.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 13, 2015)

Beemer said:


> I would love a canoe like that Wildman, but do not want anything mounted on the rear of the van, everything must fit in the garage.
> My wife bought me an inflatable canoe a couple of Christmases ago, no paddles, just the canoe  , I thought I was 'up creek' so purchased some cheap paddles which did not last long, and eventually acquired some quality sectional paddles that pack neatly away with the canoe.
> Our inflatable is still drying out on the decking after coming back from our holiday to France / Spain.
> View attachment 33776 View attachment 33777
> It is a three man canoe but easily converts to two.



Is that a Sevylor Hudson Dave?

If so, have you had any problem with the rubber bladders?

I may still go for a Sevylor Colorado, but that is the only thing putting me off.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 14, 2015)

Not meaning to poo poo your choice  Rob but looked at the sevylor and intex and to me they look like kids toys. Spoke to a chap at Gairloch who had a bison blow up canoe and it looked like a proper piece of kit. Obviously it's going to be pricey but you only get what you pay for.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 14, 2015)

caledonia said:


> Not meaning to poo poo your choice  Rob but looked at the sevylor and intex and to me they look like kids toys. Spoke to a chap at Gairloch who had a bison blow up canoe and it looked like a proper piece of kit. Obviously it's going to be pricey but you only get what you pay for.



I know what you mean, but the Sevylor does look quite well made in the flesh. The Intex was only being purchased for a week on the Wye, but it does get very good reviews and is US coastguard approved. (If that means anything??).

I continue to look though, and am also quite impressed by the Sea eagle explorer range;

https://www.seaeagle.com/ExplorerKayaks/380x

Although it looks like I would have to pay £100-150 on top in freight and import duty.

I have looked at the Bison stuff before, and indeed shopped there,, and you are right, they are the business. Sadly they don't seem to stock them any more.

EDIT: I seem to remember when I first looked at the Bison kayaks that they may be re-badged Saturns, so I could look at those.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 14, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Is that a Sevylor Hudson Dave?
> 
> If so, have you had any problem with the rubber bladders?
> 
> I may still go for a Sevylor Colorado, but that is the only thing putting me off.



I have the canoe for about two years (ish) and it gets used for only two weeks each year, on rivers and lakes to date.
I have no problems with the rubber bladders, but now worried that I have something to look forward to.

I cannot compare inflatable canoes Rob, but can say we have found the Sevylor Hudson does just what we want it to do, it is stable (3 up), paddles quite well, and inflates quite quick with the hand pump (faster than an electric pump).
I used to instruct canoeing, but in a slalom canoe, so I can only compare with a 'plastic' one.


----------



## groyne (Sep 14, 2015)

My kayaking days are long gone, I now like a few horses to push me around. This is my transport at present;






but I'm trading it in for one of these;
[video]https://youtu.be/JYz4sWL8IZo[/video]

Not the cheapest bit of kit, but a lot easier and neater to fold and transport than the Bombard.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 14, 2015)

Beemer said:


> I have the canoe for about two years (ish) and it gets used for only two weeks each year, on rivers and lakes to date.
> I have no problems with the rubber bladders, but now worried that I have something to look forward to.
> 
> I cannot compare inflatable canoes Rob, but can say we have found the Sevylor Hudson does just what we want it to do, it is stable (3 up), paddles quite well, and inflates quite quick with the hand pump (faster than an electric pump).
> I used to instruct canoeing, but in a slalom canoe, so I can only compare with a 'plastic' one.



I've read a few reviews now Dave, and I think the problem with the bladders is quite rare, and they can always be replaced if one does tear. Many people swear by Sevylor boats.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## wildman (Sep 14, 2015)

do be aware inflatable kayaks do not track well and are very susceptible to wind. There was a death in an inflatable on the Isle of Wight last week so do be careful out there.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 14, 2015)

wildman said:


> do be aware inflatable kayaks do not track well and are very susceptible to wind. There was a death in an inflatable on the Isle of Wight last week so do be careful out there.



Noted Roger. Although most of them now have removable skegs to improve tracking, but they won't track like a rigid hull.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 14, 2015)

wildman said:


> do be aware inflatable kayaks do not track well and are very susceptible to wind. There was a death in an inflatable on the Isle of Wight last week so do be careful out there.



What makes you think that it being inflatable is relevant?

Richard


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 15, 2015)

Tbear said:


> What makes you think that it being inflatable is relevant?
> 
> Richard



Inflatables tend to draw less and weigh less than rigid hulls, so blow down wind quicker. If you fall out of your boat you're more likely to become separated.

Being relatively cheap, they're also more likely to be in unskilled hands.


----------



## wildman (Sep 15, 2015)

last seen in Brighton, then turns up on IOW obviously blown there by the contrary winds we had last week. How the guy died no one knows yet but my money is on fatigue brought on by trying to paddle against the wind, only an inexperienced user would go to sea unaccompanied and without a radio in an inflatable. I know of many people who do use them but are aware of the risks and prepare. He was still in the kayak, or at least attached to it the full story has not been released yet so much speculation going on.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 15, 2015)

Looking forward to getting her finished and out on the water


----------



## wildman (Sep 15, 2015)

that looks a tidy job, well done.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 16, 2015)

Martin P said:


> View attachment 33817
> 
> Looking forward to getting her finished and out on the water



Is that a PBK?


----------



## Martin P (Sep 16, 2015)

It's from plans by Glen L. It's their Huron model. 13 foot model


----------



## Martin P (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you Wildman. It's not too bad but I want to get it done and use it rather than create a work of art!!


----------



## Beemer (Sep 16, 2015)

wildman said:


> last seen in Brighton, then turns up on IOW obviously blown there by the contrary winds we had last week. How the guy died no one knows yet but my money is on fatigue brought on by trying to paddle against the wind, only an inexperienced user would go to sea unaccompanied and without a radio in an inflatable. I know of many people who do use them but are aware of the risks and prepare. He was still in the kayak, or at least attached to it the full story has not been released yet so much speculation going on.



Although I have been canoeing for many years, I will not be taking an inflatable canoe onto the sea, only lakes and rivers.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 16, 2015)

Martin P said:


> View attachment 33817
> 
> Looking forward to getting her finished and out on the water



Nice work. I've watched many projects like this on Song of the paddle. I may try it myself one day.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 16, 2015)

An acquaintance of mine was building one and getting frustrated with the joint taping. This caused him to throw his electric drill into the corner of the workshop. The drill bounced of an inflated airbag, flew through the air and crashed through the bottom of the boat... It paddled quite well when he finally got it on the water.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 16, 2015)

Made a bit more progress today. Hope summer lasts a bit longer


----------



## Robmac (Sep 17, 2015)

Of course there is always the Pack Raft much loved by hikers and cyclists.

A pack raft is a cross between a small raft and a kayak, only weighs 4-5 lbs and packs up small enough to go in a backpack, tough as old boots and capable of carrying a lot of weight. Also capable of handling whitewater.

Packrafting is becoming a huge sport all over the world.

http://bicycletouringpro.com/blog/bikerafting-packraft-cycle-tour-with-casey-link-video-interview/

Don't look up the prices Richard, it's not good for your health!


----------



## Robmac (Sep 17, 2015)

Robmac said:


> .......................Don't look up the prices Richard, it's not good for your health!



Unless you really want to know..............

Denali Llama | Backcountrybiking


----------



## Martin P (Sep 18, 2015)

Made these today but a lot of guesswork involved . Any paddlers know if they are about right or a total disaster!.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 18, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Unless you really want to know..............
> 
> Denali Llama | Backcountrybiking



Amazon.com : Klymit LiteWater Dinghy Pack Raft, Blue : Open Water Inflatable Rafts : Sports & Outdoors

More my price range

Richard


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 18, 2015)

Martin P said:


> View attachment 33872
> 
> Made these today but a lot of guesswork involved . Any paddlers know if they are about right or a total disaster!.



Good effort!
My opinion: take some wood off the top corners of the blade- it doesn't do much except catch on the boat, make the blade ( next time) longer and narrower then you can afford to make it thinner, thus lighter. The top of the shaft can be much thinner as there's little stress there. Here's one I made earlier:. This is made mostly from cedar with mahogany stiffening.


----------



## wildman (Sep 18, 2015)

this might help


Solo Canoe Paddle Sizing ChartPaddler HeightRecommended Paddle LengthUnder 5'5"260 cmNot Likely5'5" - 5'11"260 cm280 cm6'+280 cm280 cm



I think as a rough guide it should reach your chin


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 19, 2015)

wildman said:


> this might help
> 
> 
> Solo Canoe Paddle Sizing ChartPaddler HeightRecommended Paddle LengthUnder 5'5"260 cmNot Likely5'5" - 5'11"260 cm280 cm6'+280 cm280 cm
> ...


Depends on blade shape. A more accurate method is to kneel with the paddle upside down. The throat ( where blade meets shaft) should be a comfortable height - about shoulder height.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 19, 2015)

Mastodon said:


> Good effort!
> My opinion: take some wood off the top corners of the blade- it doesn't do much except catch on the boat, make the blade ( next time) longer and narrower then you can afford to make it thinner, thus lighter. The top of the shaft can be much thinner as there's little stress there. Here's one I made earlier:View attachment 33894. This is made mostly from cedar with mahogany stiffening.



Ah yes. That makes sense .Your paddle looks a much finer and more graceful shape than mine too. Nice one


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 19, 2015)

Martin P said:


> Ah yes. That makes sense .Your paddle looks a much finer and more graceful shape than mine too. Nice one



My first one looked a lot like yours! I've had a bit of practice and learnt to paddle properly since then, so I know what I want and how to achieve it. Graham Warren has written a couple of good books if you're interested.
Home


----------



## Martin P (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for that. Never even been In a canoe yet. 2 more coats of paint and a paddle reshape!!  to go. Need to find somewhere quiet I think


----------



## Martin P (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the link Mr Mastodon. What a fantastic site and how I want to build a 16 ft wood and canvas canoe now


----------



## Robmac (Sep 19, 2015)

Martin P said:


> Thanks for that. Never even been In a canoe yet. 2 more coats of paint and a paddle reshape!!  to go. Need to find somewhere quiet I think



I don't think your paddles are too far off, as Mastodon suggested, a bit of reshaping and good to go.

I'm a bit of a novice myself, but it's a great hobby.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 19, 2015)

Also have a look at the  SOTP forum. There is a section on self build canoes and step by step photo's. Some fantastic work on there.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 19, 2015)

Martin P said:


> Thanks for the link Mr Mastodon. What a fantastic site and how I want to build a 16 ft wood and canvas canoe now



That's the slippery slope...

Most folks go for woodstrip with GRP coating. Wood/ canvas is another step beyond... 


...and then there's birchbark...


----------



## Robmac (Sep 19, 2015)

Mastodon said:


> That's the slippery slope...
> 
> Most folks go for woodstrip with GRP coating. Wood/ canvas is another step beyond...
> 
> ...



I watched a program where Ray Mears built a Birch bark canoe. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 19, 2015)

Better I think 
Watched Ray Mears 
Becoming hooked


----------



## Robmac (Sep 19, 2015)

Martin P said:


> View attachment 33905
> 
> Better I think
> Watched Ray Mears
> Becoming hooked



Huge improvement. Nice job.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 19, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I watched a program where Ray Mears built a Birch bark canoe. Amazing stuff.



They're amazing to paddle but kill your knees...


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 19, 2015)

Martin P said:


> View attachment 33905
> 
> Better I think
> Watched Ray Mears
> Becoming hooked



Nice job. Is that ash?


----------



## Martin P (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks like Ash in the photo but its Douglas Fir (Oregon Pine) . I used it because I had a plank left over from a job. When I have gained a bit of paddling experience and know exactly what I want I've got a plank of cherry but these will get me started


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 19, 2015)

Martin P said:


> Looks like Ash in the photo but its Douglas Fir (Oregon Pine) . I used it because I had a plank left over from a job. When I have gained a bit of paddling experience and know exactly what I want I've got a plank of cherry but these will get me started



If you build a solid paddle, you can use the cutouts laminated to a narrow plank for your next one. The one in my picture is cedar of Lebanon offcuts with an iroko grip. I usually varnish but leave the grip plain and oil it. If you run the tip across a circular saw and cross laminate a piece of oak, it stops the tip splitting so you can make a thinner blade.


----------



## Martin P (Sep 19, 2015)

Good idea to save the cutouts for the next paddle.. Do you mean to run a slot in the paddle tip to insert the oak strengthener?


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 19, 2015)

Martin P said:


> Good idea to save the cutouts for the next paddle.. Do you mean to run a slot in the paddle tip to insert the oak strengthener?



Yep. Hold the paddle vertical against the saw fence, the grain on the  strengthener goes side to side like plywood.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 8, 2015)

Oi Martin P. I'll give you "Is that a fishermans  float in the Reeds"!


----------



## Martin P (Oct 11, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Oi Martin P. I'll give you "Is that a fishermans  float in the Reeds"!



Or maybe a Lesser Spotted Doombar Warbler!


----------



## Martin P (Oct 11, 2015)

It floats
Yay


----------



## syncro shaun (Oct 17, 2015)

How did you get on boating the Wye?
Ross on Wye being my neck of the world


----------



## wildman (Oct 19, 2015)

*how to carry your raptor kayak*

I searched for a long time for some way to carry a yak without towing, my roof is full of solar panels so that only left the back. The rack shown was built and is now almost finished, just need to instal a lefthand light cluster on the lefthand limit tray.



the yak is locked on the crossbar and seats in non slip recesses at the top and bottom. The ratchet strap ensures nothing moves. It is easy for me to load and unload the raptor on my own. The reversing camera was moved off-centre so it could still be used. We have just completed a 500 mile round trip with it on the back. No bother at all. Roll on the warmer weather.






Despite carrying it all around South Wales I never got to launch it, the arthritis in my shoulder was so bad I actually had trouble driving so came home early. Never get old guys there is no future in it. But we still had a great trip and I fished Barry docks, well that is to say I got the line wet, never caught owt.
The weather was great for the whole trip, not a cloud in the sky most of the trip.



Is that a RED KITE flying by?


----------



## Martin P (Oct 19, 2015)

The rack looks good Wildman. Sorry to hear about the arthritus


----------

